# New car update and new toy ordered for summer.



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Got my new car before Xmas - it's great - only done 2000 miles, so early days. Must get around to taking and posting some pics.

Not strictly Other Marques, but far more exciting, just ordered new boat, hopefully for April delivery:



















Cobra 680 Nautique inc delivery
Integral 30 gall fuel tank
Console rail
Seat rail
Stern grab handles
Auto bilge pump
On the water overall cover
Bathing ladder
Wood teak deck finish
Hydraulic steering
Yamaha F225aetx engine
Top mount control
Switch panel & harness
Polished performance propeller
Battery & master switch
HD Offshore console mounted compass as pictured
Performance steering wheel as pictured
Full installation

Edit: Traded old boat which retained over 60% of its cost over 5 years. That's good value. better than majprity of cars.

In good tradition will be calling new one "Lady Bouy II" (the second coming), or if bird objects too much "Madame Garcon".

Roll on summer.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

mate if u want replies, re post it with new title " FINAL MKII CAUGHT TESTING"

blooming hell might as well be with the about of random pics we had!

niko


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Looks good Gary, and April delivery should tie in nicely with some early-season sun & fishing (and holiday crowds too :x )

Presume its going to be a UK based boat? Will you tow it or stick it in a marina? (Poole?)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I love RIBS - used to do a heck of a lot of diving, mostly off the west coast of Scotland, and always off RIBS. Best trip ever, was out to the Scillies with a stop off (for a dive) at Wolf Rock. During my time, qualified as a RYA Powerboat Instructor - had great fun at Knott-End-On-Sea trying to teach tiller steer with a 10m range between low and high tide....ah, the memories.

Gary, I suddenly feel an incentive to head south for the summer....


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i know it's other marques but boats :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

caney said:


> i know it's other marques but boats :roll:


Soz Caney! :wink: Perhaps I should have gone on Off Topic, but as an inaugurator of Other Marques, I kind of favour here - you get a better sort on her you know. :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

Point was, I just spent same money on a boat as a 'sports car' and having just sold my house and separated, had been seriously contemplating 'something from Stuttgart' to ease an itch.

But my new boat will do all that and more, and at the end of the day it is fun for Â£Â£s I was looking at. A fast boat will provide all that for me and lots of friends/family along with far better cost of ownership that any car.

BUT, as I mentioned, my new 330cd with 2000 miles is, well just like a 330d. Still the best looking BMW on sale imho. Still really good to drive and sit in. Still appreciate little touches like the memory seats and mirrors programed to each key or seat button; like the synchromesh in reverse; like the way the rear n/s mirror dips so you can see kerb when reversing; like the way people let you out of junctions.....hmmmm.

Still quick enough to hold it's own A-B; from the lights; 60-90mph, through high speed bends; under braking etc against many supposedly 'faster cars'.

Love the colour - sparkling graphite, love the interior - dog cock red hide with silver bits. Â£34k well spent.

Thats about it. Some 'improvements' planned? Denison ICE link for ipod; Infinity removable Basslink Sub; replace front door speakers with 'quality' 6.5 components (need 3 ohm - anyone any ideas); H&R (std rate) lowering springs; 'something' for engine; Angel eyes front side lights. Some nicer pedals.

Now to put 38K more miles on it this year.

Still more excited about my boat though. Indulge me. 

A Cobra rib yesterday. :-*










A Sparkling Graphite 330ci BMW yesterday

http://photos.performanceIX.com/viewPhoto.php?PhId=cc9232d77dceaacf57d9bc54fa1870d9

and:
http://photos.performanceIX.com/viewPhoto.php?PhId=7936d41eda0ccfc2c02e293157f0fe96

yawn:
http://photos.performanceIX.com/viewPhoto.php?PhId=81e2630388c0e9a296bd6b9de9e834ab

Off Tpoic on topic. eh?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps Boat will live on rack at Mitchells boatyard in Poole. Some forum folk may get an invite to 'step aboard' and drive.

pps Car will live on street in Bristol, where the herberts will doubtless adorn it with 'envy stripes' as per normal. Anyone is insured to drive it.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Ah yes - I know Mitchells.
More years ago than I care to remember I used to go to sea scouts down there. (broke the boom on my dingy in a force 8 between there and Brownsea  )

I can heartily recommend a nice (lazy) summer's day cruise up to Wareham and lunch @ the Priory (see http://www.theprioryhotel.co.uk/ )
Tempted by


the grange hotel said:


> 315 Penfolds Grange Shiraz 1995..............................Â£195.00


 .. but not that tempted

Hope you enjoy the new boat and BM. 
Boys and toys eh?
cheers
jon


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I regularly do the Wareham run for lunch - it' great. Not yet done priory, but it always looks nice and posh.

Boys and toys indeed. Cheaper than running horses....


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

If you want to talk Ice>Link Gary give me a call/PM, I have a spare one knocking around.

Jealous of the boat but think this is more my thing :-


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

gcp said:


> If you want to talk Ice>Link Gary give me a call/PM, I have a spare one knocking around.
> 
> Jealous of the boat but think this is more my thing :-


me too


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to talk Ice>Link Gary give me a call/PM, I have a spare one knocking around.
> ...


that would explain the estate car and the dog then :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just got mail from dealer. One of new babies delivered from factory in two weeks, followed by two week fit out. Ready for the water first week in April. The other baby comes in October. :wink:

Shame I currently have trapped sciatic nerve as a result of my recent house move and am having to endure 12 weeks physio to stop numb leg, and before I can exercise properly again.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> The other baby comes in October. :wink:


Is this your official announcement or have I missed it elsewhere? Congratulations again [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > The other baby comes in October. :wink:
> ...


 Subtle intro :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Nice


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:



> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Nice one Gary, contratulations.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Too subtle for me.

So is this is the thrum of a powerful pair of outboards or scream of a nipper? or both  
Congrats to you both.

Or have I missed the purchase of a new Caterham or something??? 
:?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

gcp said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Ta.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> Too subtle for me.
> 
> So is this is the thrum of a powerful pair of outboards or scream of a nipper? or both
> Congrats to you both.
> ...


Yes and no. Sold house. Sat on equity. Not buying again til next year. No mortgage, no rent. Large outboard inbound and let's just say that having got the 330cd, which is a great car, that 335d M touring can't come soon enough.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > Too subtle for me.
> ...


Aye, carting all that stuff around will need plenty of space. I had to replace the TT with an S-Class Merc with a very big boot when ours came along....


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Gary- congratulations.

Let me know when the toy arrives, it would be good to meet up and have a play.
Our R8 Rib is waiting for Cougars to work their magic on it as it has developed a stress crack on the hull- nothing to do with wave jumping at 60mph though!  We could probably drag John Selman out as well


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

IanWest said:


> Gary- congratulations.
> 
> Let me know when the toy arrives, it would be good to meet up and have a play.
> Our R8 Rib is waiting for Cougars to work their magic on it as it has developed a stress crack on the hull- nothing to do with wave jumping at 60mph though!  We could probably drag John Selman out as well


Will do - expecting delivery 1st week of April - but you know what marine dealers are like. :wink:

Was with Pete and SteveC at boatshow, and toyed with R8 (better stepped hull than Cobra's straight vee) but berthing fees shoot up for me above 7.5m, and Cobra fit n finish was spot on (and I really wanted teak decks), plus trade-in for Avon was good.

Cougar have a lot of work on and the Honda stuff has realy taken off for them. They know their stuff tho. Hope stress cracks are OK - are they in transom or underside? Quite often it is just superficial gel coat stuff.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

We don't do anything by halves- it is a crack all the way through on the underside- all of the 225 race boats have had the same problem, they are going to put some strengthening in it apparently. it is usable but just lets in a bit of water so when yours arrives, give me a shout.
We are toying with the idea of chopping it in for this years media boat in October but not really sure.

I'm really pleased for Pete and Steve but I think that they will need to sort out the staff problems first!! it was going to be fixed in November when we first spoke about it last year!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

UPDATE: Took delivery on Saturday. Looks great. Stuck it in the water at Poole where it was a bit blustery. Got to run it in for few hours so can't cane it yet, but can say that the 3.2 V6 225hp 'get's it out of the hole nicely' and is v smooth.

Will stick some phots up when I get a chance.

Happy Bunny.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

garyc said:


> UPDATE: Took delivery on Saturday. Looks great. Stuck it in the water at Poole where it was a bit blustery. Got to run it in for few hours so can't cane it yet, but can say that the 3.2 V6 225hp 'get's it out of the hole nicely' and is v smooth.
> 
> Will stick some phots up when I get a chance.
> 
> Happy Bunny.


Cool - I'm envious. 

Looking forward to seeing a few photos of it.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> UPDATE: Took delivery on Saturday. Looks great. Stuck it in the water at Poole where it was a bit blustery. Got to run it in for few hours so can't cane it yet, but can say that the 3.2 V6 225hp 'get's it out of the hole nicely' and is v smooth.
> 
> Will stick some phots up when I get a chance.
> 
> Happy Bunny.


Very jealous, it is sunny here today as well so I might try and have a play after work tonight- roll on easter weekend!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

IanWest said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE: Took delivery on Saturday. Looks great. Stuck it in the water at Poole where it was a bit blustery. Got to run it in for few hours so can't cane it yet, but can say that the 3.2 V6 225hp 'get's it out of the hole nicely' and is v smooth.
> ...


Gonna be away on hols over Easter, so no chance to play with new toy until after  , but may well be 'working from home' :wink: :wink: :wink: tomorrow pm, since forecast looks good.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Gary,

Went out yesterday on Southampton Water and playing around near Cowes- Flat as a mill pond and sunny!

Friends at Printing Crazy have just bought a SY10 from Pascoe, it is an amazing piece of kit and they were out testing it.

We upset a few yachties hooning about in both ribs at 55 knots!


----------

